# is this normal?



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just went out in the pouring rain to check a ewe close to lambing...yet again I saw a clear skinny mucus string out her girlie parts...she had done this now for several days.  Is this normal or could it be a problem?  String is always about 3 inches long.

She's happily relaxing and chewing her cud and not in distress.  Read somewhere that this is normal unless the string is long and has blood in it?

Just keep watching, or should I do something?


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

I think you're good Bon.  I think cud chewing is a big indicator that she's not feeling any stress or pain or illness.  As long as its clear and not foul smelling, it should b all right.  She sure is teasing the heck out of you though, lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Kristi...and yes...she surely is doing that!  Just went out again to check and nothing new.

No odour...yes...I checked


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it is pretty normal!!!!
Good luck!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

"No odour...yes...I checked"

Don't worry, you're in good company, haha . We do what we do......


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)

So true...if someone had told me years ago that one day I would take a tissue to do that, and then smell it...I would have thought them crazy


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 14, 2013)

when they are close to lambing, you can stare at their sides and sometimes see the babies in momma's stomach
doing flips or kicking outward, some sort of activity. check for this, it may take several minutes before you see anything
but you should be able to see movement, Then you will know everything must be fine... Good luck


----------

